# Koxx XTP



## panzerfahrer (12. März 2004)

Ist der preis des neuen XTP von fast 1000 Euro
berächtigt.stimmt da noch das Preis leistung verhältnis?


----------



## tobsen (12. März 2004)

panzerfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der preis des neuen XTP von fast 1000 Euro
> berächtigt.stimmt da noch das Preis leistung verhältnis?



Der Rahmen fährt sich auch nich anders als einer, der nur halb soviel kostet.
der Hinterbau is halt schön steif und die Optik is relativ speziell.
Muss jeder selber wissen, ob s ihm des wert is.

Ein Mehrpreis von max. 150 Euro gegenüber z.b. dem Levelboss wäre angemessen.
Die Frästeile sind in der Produktion garnichmal so teuer.

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (12. März 2004)

panzerfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der preis des neuen XTP von fast 1000 Euro
> berächtigt.stimmt da noch das Preis leistung verhältnis?



das teil is einfach nur überteuert ganz einfach, 1000 euro nur fürn nen trialrahmen is zu krass!
toto


----------



## Levelboss (12. März 2004)

Ich finde auch, dass der Preis nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
Nur weil zwei Teile CNC gefräst sind, 400? mehr zu verlangen ist etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Terrorlst (12. März 2004)

sind es nur die CNC teile die den Preis ausmachen oder liegt es vielleicht asuch an der kompletten verarbeitung sprich Schweißnähte - Rohrsatz und Härtungstechnik??????

Aber dennoch ist der Preis indiskutabel


----------



## King Loui (12. März 2004)

so einen rahmen würde ich mir neu nie kaufen. da würde ich lieber noch 700 euro drauflegen und mir dann einen von seven bauen lassen, der speziell für mich zugeschnitten ist und lebenslange garantie hat. der wäre auch 1000mal besser verarbeitet als das ding von koxx und titan ist einfach das schönste metall der welt.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (12. März 2004)

Was würde den so ein Titanrahmen wiegen?

(Nur interessehalber will (kann) keinen kaufen)


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. März 2004)

Jedenfals mehr als ein vergleichbarer Alurahmen...

Titan ist zwar edel hat aber auch nachteile...


----------



## crazymonkey (12. März 2004)

Koxx XTP ist die Oberklasse von allen trial- Rahmen. Warum sind den die Bonzenautos so teuer?? Weil NUR sie, die Bonzen, priveligiert sein sollen solchen Kisten auf vier Rädern zu fahren/ fahren zu lassen. Warum auch nicht beim Trial, sind doch nur zwei Räder weniger...


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2004)

Weist du wie ein Richi aussieht wenn man sich da was für 1000Euro bruzeln läßt!?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Weist du wie ein Richi aussieht wenn man sich da was für 1000Euro bruzeln läßt!?



Das teil hält aber auch nicht länger als ein 600 Richi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2004)

Naja man muss halt wissen wie die Rohre aussehen müssen damit es auch hällt... ich habe keine Probleme mit meinem...

Unterrohr Konifiziert auf 1mm Wandstärke am Unterrohr ist wohl doch zu knapp...

Ahso und wenn man des 1000Euro Richi auch so schwer wie des XTP baut dann hällt des auch besser als des 600Euro Richi...


----------



## panzerfahrer (13. März 2004)

geht mal auf www.nopogo.net da sind viele bilder ein mal unter bilder und einmal unter test.


----------



## ChrisKing (13. März 2004)

ja das is aber nich der serienrahmen, das is nurn Prototyp von damals


----------



## billi (14. März 2004)

wer ist das xtp den schon mal gefahren ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2004)

der chwizking fährt glaube eins


----------



## panzerfahrer (14. März 2004)

ich uberlege schon ob ich mir kaufe.muß aber noch lange sparen.
oder will einer mein echo pure L  für 1000euro abkaufen.hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. März 2004)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist das xtp den schon mal gefahren ?



Richtig getestet hab ich es noch net, aber ich bin mal a bisl mit dem XTP vom Timo (Koxx-Germany) bei der Hessenmeisterschaft gefahren. Geht saugut aufs HR, supergeiler Druckpunkt der Bremse und lässt sich halt gut steuern...mehr oder weniger klappt das aber nach ner gewissen Gewöhnungsphase mit fast jedem Bike  Aber das XTP sieht halt noch saugeil aus


----------



## ph1L (14. März 2004)

> Aber das XTP sieht halt noch saugeil aus




ohhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaaa


----------



## Trialmatze (14. März 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaaa



Belays Bike


----------



## aramis (14. März 2004)

Digi wieder ganz?

P.S.: Da wird wohl bald jemand ´n Monty-Cockpit fahren...


----------



## ChrisKing (14. März 2004)

richtig

teilweise zumindest


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2004)

Und ich hab schon gedacht da sind Echoparts dran


----------

